# Die Plastikzitrone bei angelaufenen Kontakten



## Plasmadampfer (22. Juni 2018)

Aus gegebenem Anlass mit eigener Erfahrung möchte ich EUCH einen Tip geben.

Ich hatte 2012 mein RIG zusammengebaut bestehend aus: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, I7-3770K, G.Skill Sniper 2x4 GB und ein Superflower Modular und noch son bischen H100, nen paar SIlent Wings PWM, ne Xonar Essence STX, das übliche Zusatzzeug, alles in einem Corsair Obsidion D500 Chassis mit inzwischen zwei SSDs und einer Caviar Red und einer Seagate SATA 3, die aber nicht angestöpselt ist, nur für Backups.

2012 habe ich den Break Even meines I7-3770K auf 4,3 GHz gefunden. Das packt er ohne mit dem Offset nach oben zu müssen. Leicht undervolted sogar mit -0,005 V Offset, die 4,3 GHz. 

Die Tage, ich hatte mich lange nicht um den Rechner gekümmert, so 4 Jahre, wurde er instabil, freezed wenn er warm wird...


Heute habe ich von 9:45 Uhr- 18:30 den kompletten PC zerlegt, Kompressor angeschmissen, ersma allen Staub raus, GraKa (GTX970) komplett zerlegt und alles gereinigt. Mir war aufgefallen, das Kontakte an den RAM Riegeln beschlagen waren, Bereiche der CPU Kontakte beschlagen waren, sowie auch die PCI Express Slot Kontakte von der GraKa und der Xonar Essence STX beschlagen waren mit einer leichten Oxidschicht.

Ich bin unter anderem Elektroniker und nur durch einen Zufall hatte ich mal rausgefunden, wie man Lochrasterplatinen wieder blitzeblank macht, weil die Lötaugen des Kupfers ja auch beschlagen, wenn man die Platine dauernd anfasst. Sone Plastikzitrone aus dem Supermarkt. Damit bekommt man die Kontakte blitzeblank. ein Tropfen auf ein feingebwebtes Baumwoll oder Mikrofasertuch und Ratzfatz sind die Kontakte wieder sauber. Ich benutze auch LR(Kontaktchemie) und IPA(Kontaktchemie), aber nichts ist so geil wie die Plastikzitrone ausm Supermarkt. Auch der H100 Kuperkopf, die alte WLP zuerst mit Isopropanol abgerieben. Kupfer nen bischen gammelig. Ein Spritzer Plastikzitrone auf ein noch sauberes Stück des Mikrofasertuches und siehe da auch der Kuperblock strahlend reines Kuper wieder.

Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren. Ich spüle danach mit IPA, Hochreines Isopropanol. Jau, seit ca. 18:45 Uhr läuft Prime 95 mit den alten Settings, Allet wieder Prima China hier. MX2 Salbe und der heisseste Kern hat 55 Grad.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juni 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren.


Erstens oxidiert Gold nicht.
Zweitens erledigt das im Notfall K60.

Drittens wäre ein Tütchen Satzzeichen und Ein Duden hier von Nöten.
Und die "Salbe" ist wohl Wärmeleitpaste.


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Juni 2018)

Lang lebe die Plastikzitrone. 

Guter Erfahrungsbericht, aber schon wichtig das dann wieder richtig sauber zu machen.

Wobei ich mich frage wie hoch die durchschnittliche relative Luftfeuchte in deinem Raum ist, wenn schon eine leichte Oxidschicht nach nur 4 Jahren zu sehen ist ohne das richtige Feuchtigkeit dran gekommen ist.

Edit: ob nun oxidiert oder angelaufen macht doch im Prinzip den Braten nicht Fett, mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?^^


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Juni 2018)

Was hältst Du von der Dehumidifier Option im ASRock BIOS wuselsurfer ? Gold. In einer Goldmedaille sind 1 % Gold. Gold, Du bist gut, wenn ich meine Gold Overlays von den Zähnen verkaufe bei e-bay, kann ich mir davon 3 Motherboards und drei CPUs der Kaby Lake 8700er Klasse holen. Das Zahngold habe ich in meiner Bott Werkbank in der Tüte. Die Zähne sind inzwischen Keramik.


Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte hier unten einen Wasserschaden, weil die Heizung im Fussboden leckgeschlagen war. Offensichtlich hat sich das nun 3 Jahre später auch im PC bemerkbar gemacht.

Ja, es ist so, wie ich es schildere. Grünspan hatte ich jetzt nicht wie auf einem Kirchendach, aber angelaufen, leichteste Oxidschicht. Am KFZ benutze ich Liqui Moly Electronic Spray.

Plastikzitrone bei feinsten elektronischen Kontakten und ich repariere auch 12000 Euro Boards an Anlagen der Medizintechnik, die auch hin und wieder mit Natriumchlorid in Verbindung kommen.

Chemistry:

Mit Ätzkali macht man Milchglas
Mit Königswasser ätzt man Gold wech
Mit Managerwasser auch genannt als Flusssäure kann man Menschen wechätzen und zwar komplett

Wobei Ätzkali so wunderbar wirkt gegen verstopfte Restaurantsiphons und auch die Spülmaschine wieder neuwertig macht. Kaliumhydroxid.

Hätte ich fast vergessen, die sehr schwache Zitronensäure, sogar Lebensmitteltauglich wie Ätzkali auch, macht die Kontakte blank. Reine Ätzkalischuppen gehen auf PH 13 rauf und bringen Wasser zum Kochen. Das ist dann eine Seife bzw. Lauge, die nicht schäumt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Juni 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> In einer Goldmedaille sind 1 % Gold.


Was hat das mit vergoldeten RAM-Kontakten zu tun?
Ich habe im feuchten Keller 30 Jahre alte RAMs liegen.
Da ist nicht der Anflug eines Belages zu sehen.



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte hier unten einen Wasserschaden, weil die Heizung im Fussboden leckgeschlagen war. Offensichtlich hat sich das nun 3 Jahre später auch im PC bemerkbar gemacht.


Keine weiteren Fragen Euer Ehren. 

Der "Trick" mit der Zitronensäure ist ja nun älter als die Zitronen ... .
Verchromte Teile hab ich immer mit Cola geputzt.


----------



## pedi (22. Juni 2018)

mag sein, dass er älter ist als die zitrone selber, mir war er neu.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Juni 2018)

Elektronische Kontakte putzen wir nicht mit Cola, das klebt doch. Der Biosensor im Spürpanzer Fuchs hat Coca Cola untersucht. Es ist ein Affinitätssensor, kostet 1,2 Millionen. Coca Cola hat exakt 15 % Zucker.

Was hat es mit der Dehumidifier Option im ASRock BIOS auf sich ? wuselsurfer, lech los.


YouTube


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der Dehumidifier Option im ASRock BIOS auf sich?]



Wieso die Funktion ausgerechnet Dehumidifier heißt, ist mir ein Rätsel. Sie lässt nur nach dem Ausschalten die Lüfter noch einige Zeit laufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Elektronische Kontakte putzen wir nicht mit Cola, das klebt doch.


Du liest meine Beiträge nicht richtig.
Da stand was von verchromt ... .



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Der Biosensor im Spürpanzer Fuchs hat Coca Cola untersucht. Es ist ein Affinitätssensor, kostet 1,2 Millionen.


Eine Salve aus meinem 14,5er hatte die Blechbüchse mitten auseinandergeschnitten für weinger als einen Fuffi.
Zur Not hätte man noch ein 100mm Stahlstückchen hinterherschicken können mit etwas Hexogen drin. 
Da wäre dann aber der schöne Sensor kaputt gewesen. 
Und zu teuer wäre es auch.



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der Dehumidifier Option im ASRock BIOS auf sich ? wuselsurfer, lech los.


Was interessiert mich der *A.schfelsenquark*.

/End of Trolling.


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

claster17 schrieb:


> Wieso die Funktion ausgerechnet Dehumidifier heißt, ist mir ein Rätsel. Sie lässt nur nach dem Ausschalten die Lüfter noch einige Zeit laufen.



Was macht warme Luft,wenn die auf kältere Flächen trifft,bzw kalte Luft auf warme Flächen?
Richtig,da Kondensiert was.
Je mehr,je grösser die Temperaturunterschiede sind.

Die "Dehumidifierfunktion" sorgt demnach für eine bessere Temperaturangleichung der Bauteile zur Umgebungsluft,damit sich daran weniger Kondenswasser bildet.
Unter Umständen könnte ich mir sogar einen Vorteil in der Praxis vorstellen....eher bei Laptops.

Wenn ich in der Bude 20°C Umgebungstemperatur habe und der Läppi ordentlich heiss läuft und ich nehme den bei -10°C nach draussen zum Auto,dann wirds im Geräteinneren recht feucht.

Weniger feucht wirds,wenn der Lüfter weiterläuft und es vorab auf Raum oder Umgebungstemperatur runtergekühlt hat.
Warme Luft bindet auch mehr Feuchtigkeit als kalte Luft.

Vielleicht bin ich auch komplett auf dem Holzweg und der Hersteller hat diese Funktion zwecks Aufbewahrung von Zigarren eingefügt.
Als Ersatz für den "Humidor".


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2018)

Du bist ziemlich auf dem Holzweg. Kondenswasser kann sich nur bilden, wenn ein Teil bedeutend kälter als die Umgebung ist und somit die Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit der Luft stark verringert. Ein heißer Laptop in -10°C würde keinen Effekt haben, umgekehrt jedoch schon.
Da ein PC ohne Kompressorkühlung niemals unter die Umgebungstemperatur fallen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht im geringsten, wie es etwas trocknen soll, wo es nichts zu trocknen gibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Was macht warme Luft,wenn die auf kältere Flächen trifft,bzw kalte Luft auf warme Flächen?
> Richtig,da Kondensiert was. .


Falsch.
Nur bei warm auf kalt fällt die Feuchtigkeit aus, weil sie die kältere Luft nicht mehr aufnehmen kann.



micha34 schrieb:


> Die "Dehumidifierfunktion" sorgt demnach für eine bessere Temperaturangleichung der Bauteile zur Umgebungsluft,damit sich daran weniger Kondenswasser bildet.


Ich hab noch keinen einzigen Tropfen Kondenswasser im PC gehabt in den letzten 25Jahren.



micha34 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Bude 20°C Umgebungstemperatur habe und der Läppi ordentlich heiss läuft und ich nehme den bei -10°C nach draussen zum Auto,dann wirds im Geräteinneren recht feucht.


Nein.




micha34 schrieb:


> Warme Luft bindet auch mehr Feuchtigkeit als kalte Luft..


So ist es wohl.
Überdenke mal deine obigen aussagen gaaanz langsam.



micha34 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich auch komplett auf dem Holzweg und der Hersteller hat diese Funktion zwecks Aufbewahrung von Zigarren eingefügt.
> Als Ersatz für den "Humidor".


Das ist einfach nur Werbequatsch á la Asrock.


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juni 2018)

Danke Plasmadampfer für den sehr guten Tipp. Das muss ich mal ausprobieren. Habe noch ein paar sehr alte DDR2 riegel rumliegen als Ersatz für PC2. Die Kontakte sind aber nicht mehr frisch.  Die werden wohl mal herhalten müssen.


----------

